# Our New Addition



## Adam76 (Dec 24, 2010)

Just thought I would post a pic of our new guy, we have offically adopted him into our family and he's doing great. He is a little over a year old, he has a great personality very sweet and loving. He ad Duke are turning out to be pretty good buddies so far. His name is Vito.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Congratulations!!! He's a cutie!!!


----------



## Lisa_j (Apr 7, 2011)

Well, I think that VITO is pretty darn awesome!!! Of course, I am all about RESCUE!!!


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

Very much LIKE! Congratulations...................


----------



## lily (May 16, 2011)

beautiful congratulations on your new addition,karen


----------



## Adam76 (Dec 24, 2010)

Thanks, this is our first time getting a rescue/adoption dog, and its feels pretty awesome. I'm glad we could get him and bring him into our family. He's been on the raw diet now for about a week and he's doing awesome with it so far.


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

What a cute little bulldog! Congrats on your rescue!


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

i just love the name....vito.....congrats on your new baby...


----------



## monkeys23 (Dec 8, 2010)

Congrats!!!


----------



## Janet At Nutro (Mar 11, 2011)

Vito is so cute! You can't go wrong with a rescue dog. 
Congratulations!


----------



## AdrianVall (Aug 26, 2010)

Congratz' on the new addition!! He's flippin' adorable!


----------



## Khan (Jan 17, 2010)

Congrats!! Vito is a great name. Rough and tough on the outside; but just a big softie!!


----------



## Northwoods10 (Nov 22, 2010)

What a handsome boy!! 

Welcome home Vito!!


----------

